# Late / Non ovulation



## JamesBrown (Sep 7, 2005)

Hello there

Sorry I've been away for a bit.  I've been a bit stressed/confused.

I am on cycle day 22.  Last week I thought I was due to ovulate on day 16/17 and I thought I had some signs and either they were in my head/wishful thinking or for my body decided that it was not going to ovulate afterall.  Still nothing, although I have def had some minor aches today.

Before clomid I used to ovulate each month later in the cycle, around day 21 or more but for some reason I had assumed that clomid would almost guarantee that ovulation would regulate things.  I've emailed my consultant but had no reply (no surprise there  ). 

What I wondering is, has anybody who usually ovulates OK without clomid, ever had a late or non existant ovulation cycle whilst on clomid?  

I'm gutted that this month has been a waste of time.  

J9
x


----------



## serenfach (Nov 6, 2008)

Didn't want to read and run..

I used to ov anywhere between cd18 - cd 25 before Clomid, sometimes later. Since Clomid, it's been between cd13 - cd 16. Symps have been VERY different on Clomid: sharp pains, dull aches, twinges, gassy, nausea, headache, moodswings.. The only thing I used to get at ov time prior to Clomid, was a headache and a fragile feeling in my lower tummy and spots.. sometimes the odd bad mood.

My 2 cycles on Clomid, plus this one now [I am about to ov] have all been different. Cycle 1 ov was few and far between with symps. Last cycle was horrendous.. very painful, had a load of se, tearful and felt geberally ill. This cycle [so far] BAD moodswings and aches/sharp pains and lots of cm - something that was almost non existent cycle 1 and 2 ov.

You may well have ov'd last week, babe, but maybe the symps were just different and/or were not as intense and/or just didn't last as long. Can you book a blood test for tomorrow or the day after?? Your prog levels would tell you..

Come on, girlie.. chin up. You don't 'know' this month has been wasted.. Clomid likes to play tricks with us [and our heads!!] 
Try to relax Xx Sending you some  and a 

Xx


----------



## Tiffanie (Nov 25, 2008)

Hi,
Last month was my first round of clomid, I've been tracking ovulation & did not ovulate until day 29! This is the latest I've ever ovulated. So its very possible that you can still ovulate. I also took it to regulate cycle but I think it did more bad for me than good.    Good luck!

*Tiffanie


----------



## JamesBrown (Sep 7, 2005)

Hello

Thanks for your replies.  

SF - Nope def not ov'd.  Temp still very low and no sore boobs.  I think that before clomid I never ov'd from the left and it is def from that side this month.  It is the side that got squashed by my old fibroid. It might be lazy I dunno and I have been stressed to the max this week what with my job situation.  Good luck with this cycle.  

Tiffanie - Hello!  Sorry to hear it did not do the trick for you the first time round and I hope it does improve things.  It is nice to know that I'm not alone with this so I thank you kindly for your reply.  

Some good news is, I've been having ov pains the last few days and today they got worse and I have got an unmistakable pos on the opk as the test line is even darker than the control line.  Grrrr to opk's, they've looked almost positive to me for the last week now.  If it was not for charting I would have been non the wiser for the last week.  Other news is, I got a reply from my consultant and he said that yes, I can up the dose to 100mg next month.  

I'm holding onto some


----------

